# [SOLVED] The Sims error : Debugger Error



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Hello,
my young sister owns a copy of the Sims, Hot Date, Livin Large and House Party. I installed them all on my computer a few months and they have all worked perfectly until now. She hasn't played them for a while. But now when she tries to start a game it comes up with an error message stating that The Sims has "detected a debugger running." It advises us we should unload it and try again. I have tried turning off all non essential items in Task Manager, I've re-installed the game and expansions. But the error message still occurs. I can't think what this 'debugger' program is. Please help, my sister is getting cranky as she can't play her daily dose of The Sims


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Having just spent the last 2 hours searching through the EA technical support self 'help' archives I still cannot find a solution to my problem. I found a Message Board relating to the game and found 14 other people all with the same problem. They seem to believe the 'debugger' is some program running in the background, which is causing the error. I have tried disabling all no critical processes in Task Manager, but this doesn't help.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
On the left choose Software Enviroment, then Startup Programs. Copy/paste the list here. 

Regards

eddie


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Hmm it does sound like a program runing in the background. Also make sure your Antivirus programs are off and if you have anything protecting the recycle bin (like Norton Protection) turn that off by right clicking on the recycle bin and there should be a tab for the protection, then select disable. You can always reinable it by reversing the same method, and just checking the drives you want "watched".

If this does not work I agree with eddie to send a list of your startup programs. We might be able to spot which program is causing the problem.

-Gameman


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok, Here is a list of the startup programs:
I have tried disabling all the ones with an * at the start (but it hasn't helped)


*C-Media Mixer	mixer.exe /startup	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
CoolSwitch	c:\windows\system32\taskswitch.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
desktop	desktop.ini	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	THERIG\Jessica	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	.DEFAULT	Startup
desktop	desktop.ini	All Users	Common Startup
FastUser	c:\windows\system32\fast.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*MessengerPlus	"c:\program files\messenger plus! extension\msgplus.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*MSMSGS	"c:\program files\messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background	THERIG\Jessica	HKU\S-1-5-21-2501954535-1465058494-1690550294-1008\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NeroCheck	c:\windows\system32\nerocheck.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
NvCplDaemon	rundll32.exe nvqtwk,nvcpldaemon initialize	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
nwiz	nwiz.exe /install	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
POINTER	point32.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*Vet Start Up	c:\vet\vet32.exe /progressive	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*VetTray	c:\vet\vettray.exe	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*WinampAgent	"c:\program files\winamp\winampa.exe"	All Users	HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run
*ZoneAlarm	c:\progra~1\zonela~1\zoneal~1\zoneal~1.exe -nopopup	All Users	Common Startup

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I have also attached a .gif of the Processes listed in Task Manager. I have tried disabling all the ones with a red dot next to them. Hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay, lets have a look

C-Media Mixer: This replacement for the default Windows Volume Mixer gets installed when you install the drivers for C-Media onboard sound systems or sound cards. up to you.

CoolSwitch: ALT+TAB replacement Powertoy for Windows XP - enhances the graphics displayed when you want to switch between programs running full-screen. Not required

FastUser: Installs as part of Windows XP PowerToys as an option for very-fast user switching (allowing a keystoke to switch users instead of using the login screen). It is only used for the hot-key switch and yet it hogs 1.5 megs of memory in two separate processes (one run by the user & one by the system). 3 megs of memory for one stinking hot-key. It is an optional install in PowerToys

MessengerPlus: Third party MSN Messenger extension that hides banner ads and adds archiving and other useful features. Appears not to work unless checked, but may be activated after startup

MSMSGS: MSN Messenger utility starts up automatically every time you start Windows. If you don't use MSN Messenger, this can be annoying. Available via Start -> Programs - not required. Need to delete a registy key relating to msmmsge.exe if you disable it

NeroCheck: Associated with "NeroBurn" CD writing software. Works fine without it

NvCplDaemon: This loads displays the System Tray icon used to change display settings, change the clock rate and memory speed for nVidia based graphics cards. This is unnecessary since you can easily configure these settings the way you want them in the Display Properties and not have to mess with them again

nwiz: Associated with the newer versions of nVidia graphics cards drivers. Allows you to immensely improve desktop layouts by setting preferences and optimizations. However, this isn't necessary for the operation of your system

POINTER: Microsoft Intellipoint software for their Intellimouse series of mice. Only needed if enable any of the advanced features as Win98/Me supports the basic features by default

Vet Start Up: Computer Associates "InnoculateIT" and Vet Anti-Virus virus software. This option will slow down your system, if set too aggressively. There is no need to scan every file when opened, closed, etc. Check in InoculateIT PE options

VetTray: Computer Associates "InnoculateIT" and Vet Anti-Virus virus software. System Tray quicklaunch access, not really necessary but only occupies 36k resources

WinampAgent: System Tray application that starts up WinAmp media player. Not required - can be started manually from Start -> Programs

ZoneAlarm: Firewall program from Zonelabs - free version. Recommended if you either connect to the internet manually or are permanently connected

Okay, go to Run and type MSCONFIG, startup tab. Uncheck the ones you don't want, apply and restart.

Also, disabling those running programs is not needed. Going via MSCONFIG, will remove the troublesome ones.

Also, have you got this patch:

http://thesims.ea.com/us/getcool/gamepatch/index.html

And which version of Windows are you running?

Regards

eddie


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Do you have any idea what programs you have installed lately? The only ones that I see that I would try other than what you have already is fast.exe and nero (all of it, looks like it has 3 parts that install at startup). I have heard of people having interesting problems with Nero at times (especially if they have another form of burner software on the same sytem), but not a debugger error.

Also something interesting, why is there two task programs. Taskmgr.exe and taskswitch.exe probably not that but you might try stoping taskswitch.exe. Not perminatly just till next reboot, so if it is needed you just reboot to get it back.

I would also try disabling NvCplDaemon at the startup. I don't know what it is, but it certainly flashes a possible in my book.

One other thing that is intersting is svchost.exe is running several times. But the memory size for each entry seems to indicate that it is different programs. Are you on a network? One is for local only so I assume you are. If you don't need it, perhaps disable them tempoarily.

BTW, what OS are you running? Looks like win2000

-Gameman


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

heh looks like eddie and I were posting at the same time but beat me to the finish line LOL (not that this is a competition) .

NvCplDaemon-well at least I was right in that it was not needed. never used these video cards so didn't know (though I do now, thanks eddie).

Oops and I see I failed to mention nwiz.exe I would also try that. Hmm I just had a thought. Have you upgraded the video card since this problem started? The reason why I ask is some cards have debugging on the fly. If you have perhaps check your card settings/driver and see if you can disable that.

Also have you upgraded your Direct-X lately or changed its settings? You might try the direct-x diagnostics to see if you have a corrupted file. It is usually found under programs/directx/setup/dxdiag.exe

-Gameman


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Sorry I forgot to mention which OS I'm using. I thought I had it listed in my Signature. Anyway, it is WinXP Home Edition. When I next get the time I will go thru turning all those programs off that you listed before. 
You said "C-Media Mixer: This replacement for the default Windows Volume Mixer gets installed when you install the drivers for C-Media onboard sound systems or sound cards. up to you."

Will deleting this from startup affect much? I have a MuseXL soundcard and I'm unsure what extra features C-Media is adding to my sound. 

I did install Nero 5.5 after the last time The Sims worked perfectly. I did try to download the Sims Hot Date patch, however I could not find a version for Australia (where I reside). I downloaded the European one, but it did not work. Which version should I download?

Thanks for your help


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I have the latest Direct X and nVidia Dets for my videocard. I haven't tweaked them since the Sims was last used.

After having just looked in MSCONFIG I have noticed that to turn off NvCplDaemon, you have to turn off RUNDLL32. It seems to be part of it, along a tweaker I have for my video card (nvQTweak).
I noticed it was also listed twice. Can I safely disable RUNDLL32?


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Have you tried removing those ones at startup? If you're unsure with C-Media Mixer, then leave that one.

Can you not just remove the checkmark for NvCplDaemon, and see if it works? You don't need to disable Rundll32

So, you have DirectX 8.1, but have you tried the testst in DXDIAG? Go back there, and click on the Display tab. Are all 3 Accelerations enabled? Also, do the test work?

Also, look in the Sound tab, and do the same.

Regards

eddie


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Hello,

I personally doubt anything bad will happen if you turn off the C-Media Mixer. And even if you do disable it, you can always reinable it and reboot with everything back without a problem. Of course I doubt it is the c-media mixer but at this point if you try everything else and stil have a problem I would give it a shot turning it off.

You didn't alter your directx but sometimes if you install some other programs they will, and somtimes not even ask you. Or your copy could just be corrupted. Run the diagnostics for sure, and if you try everything else perhaps try reinstalling directx again. Can't hurt and I suppose it is possible that the diagnostics would not catch the bad file (although unlikely) and a reinstall would.

Another thing to possibly try is reinstalling the video driver for your video card. Somtimes they get corrupted. And if something is amiss in the dirver and it is running some sort of checker perhaps that driver is set up to give you a "debugger error".

Seeing how you ran sims with Nero installed before, then I doubt it is that. Unless some settings have been changed.

Hmm I just had a thought. Have you got the simscop file from the www.sims.com site? It is a program that goes through and checks all your skins, and game files to make sure none of them are corrupted and gets rid of bad ones if need be. That is something else to try.

-DB


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

whoops that site is www.thesims.com sorry about that.


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok, thanks for your ongoing help. I've checked all the sound and video card settings, along with DirectX 8.1 settings. But now back to disabling NvCplDaemon. I can't see a way to uncheck just it. As it isn't listed on it's own, it is listed under Rundll32. So to disable it I have to disable Rundll32. Is this wise? Should I just give it a go and see what happens. I do realise I can just check the box again, if something goes wrong. But I'd rather know in advance whether my beige box will start smoking or not  Thanks for your ongoing help guys. Your a lot better than the Electronic Arts tech support crew (which will 'respong to you within one working day', its been 5 days and I'm still waiting for a reply). Thanks

Oh and yes I have SimFile Cop, and no it didn't help. Thanks for the suggestion anyway


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Well, NvCplDaemon shouldn't be causing this problem, but try it and see. It should be okay.

Curious on this Debugger. Do you have any other games installed? If so, which? Also, are you online or offline when this happens? 

It may be another program, not one that 'jumps out'. Lets have a look.

Go to Run and type MSINFO32 
Go to Software Enviroment, then Program Groups. Copy/paste the list here. If its too large, you can upload the text file.

eddie


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok, here is the list from MSINFO32:

Accessories	Default User:Accessories	Default User
Accessories	All Users:Accessories	All Users
Accessories	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:Accessories	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Accessories	THERIG\James:Accessories	THERIG\James
Accessories\Accessibility	Default User:Accessories\Accessibility	Default User
Accessories\Accessibility	All Users:Accessories\Accessibility	All Users
Accessories\Accessibility	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:Accessories\Accessibility	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Accessories\Accessibility	THERIG\James:Accessories\Accessibility	THERIG\James
Accessories\Accessibility\Communications	THERIG\James:Accessories\Accessibility\Communications	THERIG\James
Accessories\Accessibility\Communications\HyperTerminal	THERIG\James:Accessories\Accessibility\Communications\HyperTerminal	THERIG\James
Accessories\Administrative Tools	All Users:Accessories\Administrative Tools	All Users
Accessories\Administrative Tools	THERIG\James:Accessories\Administrative Tools	THERIG\James
Accessories\Communications	Default User:Accessories\Communications	Default User
Accessories\Communications	All Users:Accessories\Communications	All Users
Accessories\Communications	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:Accessories\Communications	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Accessories\Communications\HyperTerminal	Default User:Accessories\Communications\HyperTerminal	Default User
Accessories\Communications\HyperTerminal	All Users:Accessories\Communications\HyperTerminal	All Users
Accessories\Communications\HyperTerminal	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:Accessories\Communications\HyperTerminal	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Accessories\Entertainment	Default User:Accessories\Entertainment	Default User
Accessories\Entertainment	All Users:Accessories\Entertainment	All Users
Accessories\Entertainment	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:Accessories\Entertainment	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Accessories\Entertainment\Object Desktop	All Users:Accessories\Entertainment\Object Desktop	All Users
Accessories\Entertainment\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds	All Users:Accessories\Entertainment\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds	All Users
Accessories\System Tools	All Users:Accessories\System Tools	All Users
Accessories\System Tools	THERIG\James:Accessories\System Tools	THERIG\James
Accessories\System Tools\Vet Anti-Virus for Windows XP	All Users:Accessories\System Tools\Vet Anti-Virus for Windows XP	All Users
Accessories\System Tools\Vet Anti-Virus for Windows XP	THERIG\James:Accessories\System Tools\Vet Anti-Virus for Windows XP	THERIG\James
Accessories\System Tools\Zone Labs	All Users:Accessories\System Tools\Zone Labs	All Users
Accessories\Useless	All Users:Accessories\Useless	All Users
Accessories\Useless\Microsoft Interactive Training	All Users:Accessories\Useless\Microsoft Interactive Training	All Users
Accessories\Useless\QuickTime	All Users:Accessories\Useless\QuickTime	All Users
Administrative Tools	All Users:Administrative Tools	All Users
Administrative Tools	THERIG\James:Administrative Tools	THERIG\James
Games	All Users:Games	All Users
Games	THERIG\James:Games	THERIG\James
Games\Deus Ex	All Users:Games\Deus Ex	All Users
Games\Eidos Interactive	All Users:Games\Eidos Interactive	All Users
Games\Eidos Interactive	THERIG\James:Games\Eidos Interactive	THERIG\James
Games\Eidos Interactive\Pyro Studios	All Users:Games\Eidos Interactive\Pyro Studios	All Users
Games\Eidos Interactive\Pyro Studios	THERIG\James:Games\Eidos Interactive\Pyro Studios	THERIG\James
Games\Firaxis Games	All Users:Games\Firaxis Games	All Users
Games\Firaxis Games\Sid Meier's SimGolf Demo	All Users:Games\Firaxis Games\Sid Meier's SimGolf Demo	All Users
Games\Free Lunch Design	THERIG\James:Games\Free Lunch Design	THERIG\James
Games\Free Lunch Design\Icy Tower	THERIG\James:Games\Free Lunch Design\Icy Tower	THERIG\James
Games\Games	All Users:Games\Games	All Users
Games\Games	THERIG\James:Games\Games	THERIG\James
Games\GameSpy	All Users:Games\GameSpy	All Users
Games\Hercules	All Users:Games\Hercules	All Users
Games\Hercules	THERIG\James:Games\Hercules	THERIG\James
Games\Hercules\3D Graphics	All Users:Games\Hercules\3D Graphics	All Users
Games\Hercules\3D Graphics	THERIG\James:Games\Hercules\3D Graphics	THERIG\James
Games\Hercules\3D Graphics\Hercules 3D Tweaker	All Users:Games\Hercules\3D Graphics\Hercules 3D Tweaker	All Users
Games\Hercules\3D Graphics\Hercules 3D Tweaker	THERIG\James:Games\Hercules\3D Graphics\Hercules 3D Tweaker	THERIG\James
Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map	All Users:Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map	All Users
Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map	THERIG\James:Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map	THERIG\James
Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Bench	All Users:Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Bench	All Users
Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Bench	THERIG\James:Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Bench	THERIG\James
Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Demos	All Users:Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Demos	All Users
Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Demos	THERIG\James:Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Demos	THERIG\James
Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Play	All Users:Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Play	All Users
Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Play	THERIG\James:Games\Hercules\H3SHoDne Map\H3SHoDne Play	THERIG\James
Games\Maxis	All Users:Games\Maxis	All Users
Games\Maxis\The Sims	All Users:Games\Maxis\The Sims	All Users
Games\Maxis\The Sims File Cop	All Users:Games\Maxis\The Sims File Cop	All Users
Games\POD-Bot 2.5	All Users:Games\POD-Bot 2.5	All Users
Games\POD-Bot 2.5	THERIG\James:Games\POD-Bot 2.5	THERIG\James
Games\Quake III Arena	All Users:Games\Quake III Arena	All Users
Games\Quake III Arena	THERIG\James:Games\Quake III Arena	THERIG\James
Games\Quake III Arena\Q3A Community	All Users:Games\Quake III Arena\Q3A Community	All Users
Games\Quake III Arena\Q3A Community	THERIG\James:Games\Quake III Arena\Q3A Community	THERIG\James
Games\Quake III Team Arena	All Users:Games\Quake III Team Arena	All Users
Games\Quake III Team Arena	THERIG\James:Games\Quake III Team Arena	THERIG\James
Games\Quake III Team Arena\Quake III Team Arena Help	All Users:Games\Quake III Team Arena\Quake III Team Arena Help	All Users
Games\Quake III Team Arena\Quake III Team Arena Help	THERIG\James:Games\Quake III Team Arena\Quake III Team Arena Help	THERIG\James
Games\Quake III Team Arena\Web Links	All Users:Games\Quake III Team Arena\Web Links	All Users
Games\Quake III Team Arena\Web Links	THERIG\James:Games\Quake III Team Arena\Web Links	THERIG\James
Games\Return to Castle Wolfenstein	All Users:Games\Return to Castle Wolfenstein	All Users
Games\Return to Castle Wolfenstein	THERIG\James:Games\Return to Castle Wolfenstein	THERIG\James
Games\Return to Castle Wolfenstein\Return to Castle Wolfenstein Help	All Users:Games\Return to Castle Wolfenstein\Return to Castle Wolfenstein Help	All Users
Games\Return to Castle Wolfenstein\Return to Castle Wolfenstein Help	THERIG\James:Games\Return to Castle Wolfenstein\Return to Castle Wolfenstein Help	THERIG\James
Games\Serious Sam - The Second Encounter Demo	All Users:Games\Serious Sam - The Second Encounter Demo	All Users
Games\Serious Sam - The Second Encounter Demo\Serious Sam Related Internet Sites	All Users:Games\Serious Sam - The Second Encounter Demo\Serious Sam Related Internet Sites	All Users
Games\Serious Sam - The Second Encounter Demo\Start Dedicated Server	All Users:Games\Serious Sam - The Second Encounter Demo\Start Dedicated Server	All Users
Games\Sierra	All Users:Games\Sierra	All Users
Games\Sierra	THERIG\James:Games\Sierra	THERIG\James
Games\Sierra\Half-Life	All Users:Games\Sierra\Half-Life	All Users
Games\Sierra\Half-Life	THERIG\James:Games\Sierra\Half-Life	THERIG\James
Games\Sierra\SvenCo-op	All Users:Games\Sierra\SvenCo-op	All Users
Games\Sierra\SvenCo-op\Fixes	All Users:Games\Sierra\SvenCo-op\Fixes	All Users
Games\Starcraft	All Users:Games\Starcraft	All Users
Games\Westwood	All Users:Games\Westwood	All Users
Games\Westwood	THERIG\James:Games\Westwood	THERIG\James
Games\Westwood\Red Alert 2	All Users:Games\Westwood\Red Alert 2	All Users
Games\Westwood\Red Alert 2	THERIG\James:Games\Westwood\Red Alert 2	THERIG\James
Games\Westwood\Renegade	THERIG\James:Games\Westwood\Renegade	THERIG\James
Games\Westwood\Shared Internet Components	All Users:Games\Westwood\Shared Internet Components	All Users
Games\Westwood\Shared Internet Components	THERIG\James:Games\Westwood\Shared Internet Components	THERIG\James
Graphical	All Users:Graphical	All Users
Graphical	THERIG\James:Graphical	THERIG\James
Graphical\Astonsoft Matrix City	All Users:Graphical\Astonsoft Matrix City	All Users
Graphical\CoffeeCup Software	THERIG\James:Graphical\CoffeeCup Software	THERIG\James
Graphical\CoffeeCup Software\CoffeeCup GIF Animator	THERIG\James:Graphical\CoffeeCup Software\CoffeeCup GIF Animator	THERIG\James
Graphical\CreataCard	All Users:Graphical\CreataCard	All Users
Graphical\ElectriCalm 3D Screensaver	All Users:Graphical\ElectriCalm 3D Screensaver	All Users
Graphical\Hallmark Connections	All Users:Graphical\Hallmark Connections	All Users
Graphical\HP PrecisionScan LTX	All Users:Graphical\HP PrecisionScan LTX	All Users
Graphical\HP PrecisionScan LTX\HP ScanJet Utilities	All Users:Graphical\HP PrecisionScan LTX\HP ScanJet Utilities	All Users
Graphical\HP PrecisionScan LTX\HP scanning help	All Users:Graphical\HP PrecisionScan LTX\HP scanning help	All Users
Graphical\PrintMaster Gold	All Users:Graphical\PrintMaster Gold	All Users
Graphical\Ulead COOL 3D 3.5	All Users:Graphical\Ulead COOL 3D 3.5	All Users
Graphical\Ulead GIF-X.Plugin 2.0	All Users:Graphical\Ulead GIF-X.Plugin 2.0	All Users
Internet	All Users:Internet	All Users
Internet	THERIG\James:Internet	THERIG\James
Internet\GetRight	All Users:Internet\GetRight	All Users
Internet\GetRight	THERIG\James:Internet\GetRight	THERIG\James
Internet\GetRight\More	THERIG\James:Internet\GetRight\More	THERIG\James
Internet\Messenger Warrior	All Users:Internet\Messenger Warrior	All Users
Internet\mIRC	All Users:Internet\mIRC	All Users
Music	All Users:Music	All Users
Music	THERIG\James:Music	THERIG\James
Music\Sonic Foundry ACID 2.0	All Users:Music\Sonic Foundry ACID 2.0	All Users
Music\Winamp	All Users:Music\Winamp	All Users
Music\Winamp	THERIG\James:Music\Winamp	THERIG\James
Music\Winamp\Realizer 1.1 for Winamp	All Users:Music\Winamp\Realizer 1.1 for Winamp	All Users
Music\WinMX	THERIG\James:Music\WinMX	THERIG\James
Other	THERIG\James:Other	THERIG\James
Other\ahead Nero	THERIG\James:Other\ahead Nero	THERIG\James
Other\ahead Nero\Nero Toolkit	THERIG\James:Other\ahead Nero\Nero Toolkit	THERIG\James
Other\CASIO Program-link	THERIG\James:Other\CASIO Program-link	THERIG\James
Other\MadOnion.com	THERIG\James:Other\MadOnion.com	THERIG\James
Other\MadOnion.com\3DMark2001 SE	THERIG\James:Other\MadOnion.com\3DMark2001 SE	THERIG\James
Startup	Default User:Startup	Default User
Startup	All Users:Startup	All Users
Startup	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM:Startup	NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Startup	THERIG\James:Startup	THERIG\James
Tools	THERIG\James:Tools	THERIG\James
Tools\Tweaking	THERIG\James:Tools\Tweaking	THERIG\James
Tools\Tweaking\MagicTweak	THERIG\James:Tools\Tweaking\MagicTweak	THERIG\James
Tools\Tweaking\Powertoys for Windows XP	THERIG\James:Tools\Tweaking\Powertoys for Windows XP	THERIG\James
Tools\Tweaking\System Mechanic	THERIG\James:Tools\Tweaking\System Mechanic	THERIG\James
Tools\Tweaking\Tweak-XP	THERIG\James:Tools\Tweaking\Tweak-XP	THERIG\James
Tools\Zone Labs	THERIG\James:Tools\Zone Labs	THERIG\James
Writing Tools	All Users:Writing Tools	All Users
Writing Tools	THERIG\James:Writing Tools	THERIG\James
Writing Tools\Microsoft Office Tools	All Users:Writing Tools\Microsoft Office Tools	All Users
Writing Tools\Microsoft Reference	All Users:Writing Tools\Microsoft Reference	All Users
Writing Tools\Microsoft Works 4.0	All Users:Writing Tools\Microsoft Works 4.0	All Users
Writing Tools\Microsoft Works 4.0	THERIG\James:Writing Tools\Microsoft Works 4.0	THERIG\James


As you can see I have quite a few games installed. Others include Quake 1, Half-Life, C&C: Renegade, Red Alert 1, Red Alert 2, Liero, Icy Tower, Deus Ex, Worms 2 plus a few more. I hope this helps. Thanks.


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Hmm, I don't see anything that stands out as a problem. Perhaps eddie might see something. The only question I have at this point is have you installed any of these games recently, between when The Sims worked and now it does not?

Perhaps one is causing a conflict, but they should not be running any kind of a debugger except when they are running themselves. Hmm. And you ran The Sims before on this system with XP right? Are you running the NTFS file system? I just checked the sims requirements and it says "NT is not supported". I don't know if that means just NT itself or the NTFS file system as well. Did you convert it to NTFS recently?

-Gameman


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Phew!!!!

Okay, as gameman has said, check those things. Going thru those games now.

When did you install POD-Bot 2.5? A long time ago, or recently?

How about CoffeeCup GIF Animator? 

Just trying to look at things which may stand out, and as that is for Web sites....

mIRC??


eddie


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Ok, CoffeeCup Animator was installed after, but POD Bot 2.5 and mIRC were both before it stopped working. Yes, The Sims worked perfectly fine before on WinXP, it seems to have just decided one day to stop working.
Today I grabbed a copy of the Sims Eraser (its supposed to remove all Sims entries from the registry. I deleted the Sims, ran the Sims Eraser, used the Registry Cleaner in system mechanic, defragged the harddisk (which is using NTFS) and I turned off everything from starting up in MSCONFIG. I then re-installed The Sims (without the add-on packs). It installed fine, but when I go to play it nothing happens. It seems to try to run it, but just stops, and it never gets far enough to be listed in Task Manager. So now I'ts gone from working fine, to having an error stopping it from working, to no error just nor working.. ohh this is so fustrating.. and I'm still waiting for a response from Electronic Arts Tech Support. It's been a week, so much for the 'we will get back to you in one business day'. Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

You say that the CoffeeCup Animator was installed after. Try uninstalling that, and see if the error goes away.

It may use a debugger, as it could use a kind of code.

eddie


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Hmm, ok after you uninstalled the sims, did you also delete all the data files (userdata, skins, buying skins, and all other folders under the sims folder)? If not that could be your problem. You see once you upgrade by adding addon packs it changes all your data, adding info to the sim characters, expanding them to use more character traits, more actions, etc. So if you want to go backward you will have to delete all the game data.

However I doubt that your sister would like that if you killed off all her sims.  So try readding the packs and see if it loads then. If you really do want to try if "as in the beginning" then copy the user data, and all other data that is still in the sims folder to another folder (like in my documents/sims backup) then see if it will run. Unless of course she does not care about her sims and in which case you can just wipe them out 

And I would try uninstalling the Coffiecup animator as well since that was installed later.

-Gameman


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Tried that.. still not working  Ohh this is tiring  Thanks for your help still


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Okay

Am I right in thinking that CoffeeCup is uninstalled? Also, when this Debugger message comes up, is that the exact wording, and is there anything else in there?

eddie


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Yes, Coffecup Animator is uninstalled. The exact wording of the message is "The Sims has detecting a debugger running. Unload and try again."
Here is a little twist on the whole problem. I deleted the Sims, ran Sims Eraser, moved all the userdata to a different folder, ran System Mechanic's Registry Cleaner, Defragged the harddisk, made sure every scrap of The Sims was gone. And then I reinstalled The Sims (without the add-ons). I then tried to load the Sims, and it would start (the egg timer would appear), but then it would just stop. I was stumped by this, until I remembered I have Error Reporting turned off. So I turned it on, and retried the Sims. It then came up with an Error message stating something like "The Sims has experienced an error and had to be closed". It didn't have any other details, and I didn't bother reporting the error to Micro$oft. I hope this helps. Thanks for your ongoing help.


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Hmm that IS odd. Try uninstalling sims and reinstalling. Ohhhhh wait a sec! You wouldn't happen to have some sort of anti-virus protection running while you are trying to install are you? Make sure that all extra programs are off before you try to reinstall. And if you have norton protected recycle bin active, turn that off as well before you reinstall just to be sure.

-Gameman


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Good point, gameman. You may also want to install the Sims in SafeMode, to be extra safe.

eddie


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I've tried re-installing it with all the startup programs turned off in MSCONFIG, as well as manually turning off VET. I haven't yet tried it in Safe Mode though, I'll do that next. Thanks


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Hmm here is another thought, did you uninstall totally (every trace), shutdown for a minute, then restart? Sometimes it is necessary to uninstall a program and then shutdown and restart so that it really does clean every trace of it from memory, becuase if you try to reinstall without a restart, it won't install properly, I have ran into that with other programs from time to time. 


-Gameman


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

I've definately tried that. Although I haven't tried using Safe mode yet. I should get a chance to try it tommorrow. Thanks


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Did you ever get it working?

-Gameman


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

no, it still doesn't work  I've been on holidays for 2 weeks so I haven't tried anything new. I'm thinking about reinstalling Windows. But I'd love to think that wasn't neccessary.. I'm trying to hold onto the hope that WindowsXP is DIFFERENT from the past Windows


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Okay, a few months have passed and I feel up to the challenge of this problem once again. I've read a few newspaper articles claiming that Windows Updates often cause various applications to stop running like this. So maybe it is one of those? I have every update up until the latest big pack (which I haven't got round to installing yet). If I uninstall the older updates, and then want to reinstall them. Will I have to re-download them all again. Or is there some way I can back them up? This is important as I only have a 56k connection and it will take quite some time to re-download every update for WindowsXP since it was installed. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Well it depends on how you downloaded them. If you do what microsoft says and said "run this file from location" then you will have to redownload all the updates. If you downloaded the update via "save as" and selected a folder to save it in, and you still have that folder you might be able to reinstall them without a net connection.

However, with some microsoft updates the only part you save at first is a small file that checks your system then starts the actuall download of files that your system does not have. They do this to save on bandwith at there end (and yours I suppose) BUT it does not allow you to dowload the whole update and reinstall it when you need, you need the microsoft site (which is just where they want you....dependant on them).

Like I said some are this way some are not. Depends on the update. And somtimes you can order a CD with all the updates for say $10, I personally think it is well worth the $10 as you can reinstall as you want no matter if Microsoft is around or not. 

-Gameman


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

Welp, I spent 2 hours today unistalling all the Windows Updates (you have to reboot after almost all of them). Lucky, WindowsXP is nice and quick to boot up! Anyway, it didn't fix the problem. SO I feel I may go for the full re-install of Windows XP.


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Hmm sorry to hear that. If I may suggest once you are ready to do the full reinstall (have all your data you want to keep backed up and off the main hard drive), try reinstalling it without formatting, I beleive XP has this option. 

I have fixed windows problems like this and didn't have to reformat and reinstall everything. BUT make sure you have backups just incase something goes wrong, becuase with reinstalls over top a previous install like this you never know for sure.

-Gameman


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

That sounds like a good idea. I already have everything backed up. I'll give that ago later on today. Thanks for your help 

ADDED: I did end up going with the full reinstall. I attempted to do a repair installation but it seemed to get stuck and kept repeating the same step for over an hour. So I simply rebooted and deleted the partition, and began a new one. 
There was only one thing I forgot to backup, the one crucial file! My stats for Spider Solitaire!. Oh no!  I think I'll live, they werent that good anyway 

BUT THE GOOD NEWS IS THE SIMS WORKS AGAIN! yay w00t w00t w00t w00t!


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Since this moved to the Game forum, didn't get any updates 

Anyway, glad to hear its all working again, even though it was a drastic approach 

Have fun

eddie


----------



## gameman (Mar 15, 2002)

Glad you got it working. Though I am sorry you to had to reinstall, but on the good note at least you didn't loose any "major" files.

Sorry for the late response, I didn't get any notification when you added your last post for some reason.

-Gameman


----------



## dirty_skundy (Jan 3, 2005)

For the sims debugger problem i just got done fixing it by simply going onto microsft tchnica support and getting the latest windows xp home edition update, that made the game work. too bad i didnt tell you before so you didnt have to go through all that mess


----------



## AtreideS (Aug 20, 2001)

dirty_skundy said:


> For the sims debugger problem i just got done fixing it by simply going onto microsft tchnica support and getting the latest windows xp home edition update, that made the game work. too bad i didnt tell you before so you didnt have to go through all that mess.


If you have a read on the 3rd page of this thread, you will see that windows updates were discussed. Unfortunately back then in 2002 the 'latest' updates did nothing to fix the problem. Not even the 'compatibility' updates helped.

The problem was solved with a full windows reinstall, and a careful installation of other programs. I never did work out what other program was causing the conflict though.


----------

